# مشكلة تعشيش أسفل الأعمدة



## ahmeddoaa (4 يونيو 2009)

​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

السادة المهندسين برجاء مساعدتى وإعطائى النصيحة فى هذا الأمر

قمت بالتعاقد مع شركة لبناء منزل صغير لى فى إحدى مشاريع الإسكان
وفى مرحلة صب الأعمدة وبعد فك الخشب إكتشفت وجود فراغ أسفل بعض الأعمدة ( تعشيش ) حيث حجزت الشداد المونة
وهم 6 أعمدة على 3 شدادات واصلة بين كل عمودين
غير إن المشكلة ظاهرة فى 3 أعمدة وهم بتوع المطبخ

وال3 الآخرين يبدوا أنهم كويسين
خاصة وأن 2 من مدخل البيت وشايلين السلم فقط

والمقاول بيقنعنى إنه يملاء الفراغ مونة مخلوطة بمادة كيماوية إسمها جريوت
علماً بأن الأعمدة مقاسات 30*30 6 أسياخ 16م
30*40 8 أسياخ 16 م
30*88 14 سيخ 16م

والحديد المستخدم 16 مللى
وتم إستخدام هزاز ولكن للأسف الظلط كان حجمه متوسط ولم ينفد من الشداد

ما رأيكم فى هذه المسألة
حيث أشار مهندس صديق لى بتكسير الأعمدة وصبها من جديد إن إستطعت
وأنا نفسياً أميل لعدم التكسير
ولكن القول الفيصل فى نصيحتكم

هل أكسر الأعمدة أم أملاء الفراغ
وهذه صور الأعمدة


----------



## ahmeddoaa (4 يونيو 2009)

صورة للمبنى من الخلف


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم يجب تنظيف اسفل العمدان جيدا بالكومبريسور ان امكن لو ممكن بلور اله ضخ هواء للتنظيف ثم عمل مونة بسن واسمنت زيادة وجروت وممكن تروح شركة سيكا وتتطلب مادة تزود ضغط الخرسانة وتملاء مكان التعشيش ومتخفش ان شاء الله دى حاجات عادية ( الجملة اللى بالاحمر لو انت مقلق اوى ) بس انا رأى متكسرش حاجة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يونيو 2009)

ahmeddoaa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> السادة المهندسين برجاء مساعدتى وإعطائى النصيحة فى هذا الأمر
> قمت بالتعاقد مع شركة لبناء منزل صغير لى فى إحدى مشاريع الإسكان
> وفى مرحلة صب الأعمدة وبعد فك الخشب إكتشفت وجود فراغ أسفل بعض الأعمدة ( تعشيش ) حيث حجزت الشداد المونة
> ...


 السلام عليكم
في البداية اشكرك على مشاركتك وثقتك بالمنتدى.
من خلال الصور التي ارسلتها وحيث ان تم صب اعمدة فقط فالحل الافضل والامن هو تكسير هذه الاعمدة وذلك لاسباب التالية :-​
الاعمدة عناصر ريسية في المنبى ومنطقة التعشيش Segregation كبيرة وهي في منطقة حرجة .​
الاعمدة بوضعها الحالي غير ثابتة واذا حاولت هز العمود ستجد انه يتحرك وان اضافة ايه مواد اسمنتية او grout ليس من المضمون انها ستغطي كامل مقع العمود.​
هذا الخطأ ليس خطؤك وانما خطا المقاول لذلك يتم التكسير واعادة الصب على حسابة.​
العمود في الطابق الارضي وليس من المؤكد قدرتة تحمل طوابق اخرى بالمستقبل.​
ومن وجهة نظري الخاصة لا اقبل اي نقص في مقطع العمود ووخصوصا عندما يتعدى منطقة الغطاء الخرساني للحديد cover ويكون الحل بالتكسير واعادة الصب ولا يقبل اي حل غير ذلك مهما كان نوعية الاصلاح المقترحة .​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (5 يونيو 2009)

*تبارك الله*



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البداية اشكرك على مشاركتك وثقتك بالمنتدى.
> من خلال الصور التي ارسلتها وحيث ان تم صب اعمدة فقط فالحل الافضل والامن هو تكسير هذه الاعمدة وذلك لاسباب التالية :-​
> الاعمدة عناصر ريسية في المنبى ومنطقة التعشيش segregation كبيرة وهي في منطقة حرجة .​
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا أستاذنا العزيز


----------



## Engmk2008 (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم من الواضح ان السبب فى هذه المشكلة هو حديد الشداد الكثيف الذى قام بدوره بمنع الخلطة الخرسانية من النزول الى اسفل العمود .
ومن الافضل ازالة الاعمدة و صب الجزأ المتبقى من الشداد ثم بعد ذلك عمل شدة للاعمدة وصبها من جديد ويجب استخدام الركام طبقا للمواصفات يتمتع بتدرج حبيبى


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا ارى اننا دخلنا الكلية وحصلنا على لقب مهندسين وهدا اللقب غالى 
فالمهندس قائد و القائد المتميز هو اللى يتعامل مع المشكلات و يعرف يحلها و ميكنش كل مشكله يقابلها يكون الحل البتر
هدة المشكله لها حل انا مهندس حديث اعمل فى شركة المقاولون العرب وفى احدى المشاريع التى قامت بها الشركة وكان مشروع اسكان وبعد تسليم المشروع ب 15 سنة حدث شروخ كبيرة جدا فى احدى العمارات وكانو 16 عمارة تقريبا لست متزكر المهم 
قامت لجنة من دكاترة الجامعة ومن الجهات المختصة وتبين ان سبب الشروخ كان هو هبوط الاساسات 
ايه رايك نهد العمارة و نبنيها من جديد ارجو منك ان تقترح حلا ثم سوف اقول لك مازا كان الحل


----------



## Engmk2008 (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ eng.moh.84 هناك فرق بين ما تذكره وبين المشكلة التى نتناولها فى الاتى :
1- هناك فرق بين مرحلة الانشاء وبين الانتهاء الفعلى ومرور 15 سنة فمرحلة الانشاء هى الاساس او يمكن تشبيه هذه المرحلة بالنبته فاذا تم عمل هذه النبته باتقان مقابل زيادة بسيطة فى التكاليف فاننا بذلك اعطينا لها الامكانية للعيش فترة طويلة .
2- منطقة رقبة العمود هى منطقة تمركز اجهادات وهى نقطة الاتصال بين العمود والاساس فاذا كانت هذه المنطقة بها مشاكل مثل التعشيش الذى رأيناه فهى بالفعل لن تنقل الحمل الكفاءة المطلوبة 
3- وسؤال ما هى تكلفة ازالة وصب ثلاثة أعمدة ؟ مقابل ما يعود علينا من هذه العملية من اطمئنان وعمل صحيح واتقان
4- انا ارى ازالة هذه الاعمدة لان محاولة الاصلاح لن تتعطى الكفاءة كما لو كان بدون تعشيش من الاساس
والله الموفق


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ Engmk2008 ولكن الحل فى مشروع الاسكان هو اللى ممكن نعمله هنا 
ما هو الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو عمل قواعد جديدة على منسوب اعلى القواعد القديمة للاعمدة الى انت خايف منها فى مشروع الاسكان تم تكسير المنطقة اللى انت خايف منها دى التقاء العمود مع القاعدة ووضع اسياخ على شكل حرف L بحيث يكون الجزء الراسى من السيخ داخل العمود فى المنطقه التى كسرناها اما الجزء الافقى من السيخ تم تشغيله كأنة تسليح للقاعدة الجديدة هدا هو الحل ايش رايك ازا اردت المزيد من التوضيح سوف ارسل ملف اوتوكاد يوضح العملية وشكرا ومش عايز حد يزعل منى يا جماعة .....................


----------



## ENG CIVIL (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع ثلاث أعمده يوجد بهم تعشيش فى أسفل العمود فى نقطة التقاء العمود مع الشداد
المشكله ناتجه عن الحديد العلوى للشداد حيث أنه لم يتم صبه
يجب استكمال صب الشداد فى نقط التقائه مع الاعمده
صب الاعمده من جديد الموضوع بسيط تكسير ثلاث اعمده واستكمال صب الشداد وصب الاعمده من جديد


----------



## إسلام علي (5 يونيو 2009)

eng.moh.84 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> انا ارى اننا دخلنا الكلية وحصلنا على لقب مهندسين وهدا اللقب غالى
> فالمهندس قائد و القائد المتميز هو اللى يتعامل مع المشكلات و يعرف يحلها و ميكنش كل مشكله يقابلها يكون الحل البتر
> هدة المشكله لها حل انا مهندس حديث اعمل فى شركة المقاولون العرب وفى احدى المشاريع التى قامت بها الشركة وكان مشروع اسكان وبعد تسليم المشروع ب 15 سنة حدث شروخ كبيرة جدا فى احدى العمارات وكانو 16 عمارة تقريبا لست متزكر المهم
> ...


مهندس حديث !! 
لا تتكلم إلا بعلم وخبرة يا صاحب !!
ما قاله م رزق هو الصواب


----------



## انس870 (5 يونيو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البداية اشكرك على مشاركتك وثقتك بالمنتدى.
> من خلال الصور التي ارسلتها وحيث ان تم صب اعمدة فقط فالحل الافضل والامن هو تكسير هذه الاعمدة وذلك لاسباب التالية :-​
> الاعمدة عناصر ريسية في المنبى ومنطقة التعشيش segregation كبيرة وهي في منطقة حرجة .​
> ...


جميل جدا استاذنا الكبير رزق 
فرغم كوني طالب الا أنني أميل الا سداد رأيك , استنادا الى قاعدة *استوصوا بالاعمدة خيرا *
والجدير بالذكر أن تكلفة الاعمدة قليلة جدا مقارنة بأهميتها الكبرى لأي للمنشأ ..
بارك الله فيكم , وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محسن نسور (5 يونيو 2009)

المشكلة سببها واضح وهو صب الاعمدة قبل الشيناج الرابط 
الخطا من المهندس المشرف 
لانه يجب صب الروابط بالاتجاهين اولاً ثم صب الاعمدة


----------



## ماجدان (5 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم زرحمة الله وبركاته 

جاء الأستفسار التالى عن مشكلة التعشيش المعتاده فى مواقع كثيره ولكن كانت فى حاله خاصه جدا كما هى موضحه بالصور المرفقه 

أشكر الاخ السائل على أسلوب عرض المشكله وأرفاق الصور الموضحه 



ahmeddoaa قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> السادة المهندسين برجاء مساعدتى وإعطائى النصيحة فى هذا الأمر
> 
> ...


 
وهنا جاء جواب الأستاذ مهندس رزق بارك الله فيه كالتالى 



رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في البداية اشكرك على مشاركتك وثقتك بالمنتدى.
> من خلال الصور التي ارسلتها وحيث ان تم صب اعمدة فقط فالحل الافضل والامن هو تكسير هذه الاعمدة وذلك لاسباب التالية :-​
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك مهندس رزق 
لن اكرر ما هو أعلاه 

ولكن انا هنا لأؤكد على لفظة المنطقه الحرجه 

العمود : عنصر أنضغاطى أنشائى يتحمل الأحمال الرأسيه فى أتجاه محوره بكامل مقطع العمود فيجب ثم يجب الأهتام بكامل المقطع الخرسانى أكثر من الحديد 

الوضع الآن بالأعمده هو وضع فصل تام بين العمود وبين الأساس وهذه المنطقه هى منطقة الرقابى ( رقابى الأعمده ) - مفصل المنشأ - والتى هى أخطر مناطق الأتصال والتى يشترط صبها مع ما أسفلها ومستواها قطعه واحده كشرط أساسى 

وهنا الحل كما جاء به الأستاذ المهندس رزق حجاوى 
التكسير واعادة الصب من جديد دون خلاف

وفى راى كان يجب صب الشدادات مع الرقبه من العمود فى نفس المستوى مع صبة الأساسات وأستكمال صب الأعمده بعد ذلك 
وحتى الطريقه المتبعه لا تمنع التنفيذ طبقا للمواصفات والرسومات المطلوبه 

والله المستعان 

وهنا رأى أحد المهندسين فى علاج التعشيش 


eng.moh.84 قال:


> السلام عليكم يجب تنظيف اسفل العمدان جيدا بالكومبريسور ان امكن لو ممكن بلور اله ضخ هواء للتنظيف ثم عمل مونة بسن واسمنت زيادة وجروت وممكن تروح شركة سيكا وتتطلب مادة تزود ضغط الخرسانة وتملاء مكان التعشيش ومتخفش ان شاء الله دى حاجات عادية ( الجملة اللى بالاحمر لو انت مقلق اوى ) بس انا رأى متكسرش حاجة



وعليكم السلام 
الزميل المهندس 
طريقه صحيحه جدا ومتبعه وناجحه فى معالجة التعشيش بالاعمده والقطاعات الخرسانيه عموما 

ولكن ... أنتبه 
هنا الحاله فصل فى القطاع ذاته مع باقى القطاعات والملزم أن تكون تامة الوصل فى هذه المنطقه بالذات وتامة الصب كقطعه واحده

وهنا مشاركه أخرى للزميل بارك الله فيه بأقتراح أحد الحلول 


eng.moh.84 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للاخ engmk2008 ولكن الحل فى مشروع الاسكان هو اللى ممكن نعمله هنا
> ما هو الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو عمل قواعد جديدة على منسوب اعلى القواعد القديمة للاعمدة الى انت خايف منها فى مشروع الاسكان تم تكسير المنطقة اللى انت خايف منها دى التقاء العمود مع القاعدة ووضع اسياخ على شكل حرف l بحيث يكون الجزء الراسى من السيخ داخل العمود فى المنطقه التى كسرناها اما الجزء الافقى من السيخ تم تشغيله كأنة تسليح للقاعدة الجديدة هدا هو الحل ايش رايك ازا اردت المزيد من التوضيح سوف ارسل ملف اوتوكاد يوضح العملية وشكرا ومش عايز حد يزعل منى يا جماعة .....................



طبعا المشكله المعروضه من قبل المهندس الزميل تختلف نوعا ما عما هو معروض من الأخ السائل ( أستفسار عن التعشيش )
وإن كان لى بعض النقاط على الحل الذى أجتهد به المهندس الزميل 

أسياخ الحديد بالتفصيله المذكوره l تجعل توزيع الحمل يختلف عن الأصل فسيتم توزيع جزء من الحمل اعلى القاعده مع التسليح الأفقى من الحرف l والتى لا تتحمل سطح القاعده العلوى الانفعال الناتج من أجهادات الشد على القاعده بهذه المنطقه ولكن دعنا نسرد طريقة التنفيذ سويا 
وأيضا ... انتبه 
إذا كان مسموح بتعلية سمك الاساسات وعنه فرشة الدور الأرضى أو البدروم 

* سيتم تكسير مقطع العمود من الأسفل ( يعنى هنكسر ) .... طب مسافة التكسير المطلوبه كام ؟؟؟؟ 
هنقول بطول الاشاره الرأسيه من الحرف l فى حالة طول تماسك شد ( 60 مره قطر السيخ ) = 96 سم = واحد متر ( تقريبا ثلث العمود )
* يتم وضع الأسياخ كما فى تفصيلة الحل 
* يتم صب الخرسانه بأسلوب أو باخر لصب مسافة التكسير من العمود 
* يتم إضافة مادة الأديبوند لضمان لحام الخرسانه القديمه بالجديده 

أما هذا يغنى عنه تكسير الأعمده واعاده صبها كامله دون الخوض مع عماله فنيه غير جيده لتفصيله تحتاج لدقه فى التنفيذ وقد تحتاج إلى تكلفه ووقت أكثر


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ سالدان و انا لست معترض على التكسير هو مجرد اقتراح اللى زعل منى يسامحنى 
شكرا


----------



## ahmeddoaa (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الف الف شكر على نصائحم ومداخلاتكم الثرية والمفيدة
سأتوكل على الله وأكسر الأعمدة 
أنا لى الفخر فى التعرف على هذا المنتدى
بارك الله فى علمكم وجعلكم دائما سباقين بالخير

الف الف شكر


----------



## خالد قدورة (6 يونيو 2009)

انا مع راي الاخ رزق الحجاوي, يجب تكسير الاعمدة واعادة صبها


----------



## hossamhmAD (7 يونيو 2009)

انا رايي انك تزرع اعمدة جديدة عشان تقلل الحمل علي كل عمود لان كفاءة العمود قلت بسسب مشكلتك +صب التعشيش ببعض الاضافات


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (7 يونيو 2009)

المهندس حسام دة كان زميلى فى الموقع هوا الان فى السعودية ولكن الحر تقريبا اثر على دماغة سلام صديقى


----------



## hossamhmAD (7 يونيو 2009)

عيب لما التلميذ يتعدي علي استاذة الي علمة يمهندس


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (8 يونيو 2009)

انا اتفق مع الجميع على ان التكسير هو الحل الافضل 
المطلوب من المهندس هو رفع نسبة الامان 
وحتى لو كانت فكرة الاصلاح ناجعة فاعتقد ان تطبيقها سيكون صعبا جدا بحيث يتبقى منطقة بين اسفل العمود ومواد الحقن مفصولة بطبقة من الهواء 
التكسير ارخص واسلم 
والسلام


----------



## ماجدان (13 يونيو 2009)

hossamhmad قال:


> انا رايي انك تزرع اعمدة جديدة عشان تقلل الحمل علي كل عمود لان كفاءة العمود قلت بسسب مشكلتك +صب التعشيش ببعض الاضافات



موضوع تزريع أعمده ....... يحكمنا فيه البحور والرسومات المعماريه 
وطبعا المفروض أن البنايه يبقى فيها عمود واحد فى مكانه بطوله وعرضه وليس عمودين فى نفس المكان لعدم فساد المساحات والصوره المعماريه 
وشكرا


----------



## الاقدام (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ايها الاخوة الاعزاء , الصور بتوضح ان دة مش تعشيش ابدا , هذا يعتبر فراغ كامل يصل عمقة فى احد الاعمدة الى 20سم وهذا خطير , وافضل حل فى رأيى هو تكسير هذة الاعمدة وخصوصا ان السقف لم يتم تنفيذة بعد والوضع ما زال غير معقد .


----------



## vedel85 (21 فبراير 2011)

اخي المهندس اولا اعمل تكسير بسيط باسفل العمود مكان التعشيش حتى توصل لنواة العمود واذا شفت بخبرتك انها معششة وغير مكتنزة لازم تكسر العمود ما في حل 
وذا كانت مكتنزة فالحل بسيط ازل كل الخرسانة الضعيفة من الاسفل ونظف الحديد وبعد هيك اضف مادة كيميائة اسمها bonging concrat وامزجها مع مادة تشبه الاسمنت اسمها masterflow 4400i بحيث تكون المادة الكيميائية bonding concrat وهي مادة لونها متل الحليب وسائلة بنسبة 1 لتر ماء الى 1 لتر من هل المادة وامزجها مع الماسترفلو بس بظن يا اخي المهندس انك ما تاكدت من هبوط الخرسانة قبل الصب او انك صبيت من ارتفاع اكتر من 1.5 متر وعلى كل حال التسليح عندك خفيف مو كتير وبنصحك انك تطلب من مصنع الخرسانة الي بيورد الخرسانة يضيف مادة ملدنة supperplestecizer


----------



## باسم رزوق (21 فبراير 2011)

اخي الكريم 
من المعلوم ان قوة القص عند اسفل العمود تكون اعظمية والبيتون يلعب الدور الكبير في مقاومة هذه القوة وخاصة اذا لم يكن هناك جدران قص في المبنى وهذا التعشيش في هذه المنطقة سبب فصل الارتباط بين القاعدة و العمود ولكن حسب معرفتي فهناك مواد خاصة لمعالجة مثل هذه الحالات من شركة سيكا مثلا وهي مواد اقوى من الخرسانة نفسهاولكن ممكن تكون مكلفة.


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamad 2010 (16 يوليو 2013)

التكسير افضل


----------

